# Salmon Fishing



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Decided to pass on the Denali Park vacation and head to Canada for a fly in. Unbelievable trip.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Fricking Sweeeet!---------SS


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I think I speak for most of us when I say I'm jealous.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome8)


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

+1 for very Jealous, I gotta get my dad up to do this.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

So whens the fish fry!?  that looks like a blast


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone have some simple salmon/halibut recipes they would share.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Got these two from a couple of the guides in Alaska. They are mighty tasty.

Salmon, Place salmon filet on sheet of foil, season with favorite seasoning, I like Johnny's Season Salt the best, slice an orange and lemon in half, cut half of each into slices, squeeze the other half of the lemon and orange over the filet, sprinkle brown sugar over the filet generously and cover the filet with the lemon and orange slices. This creates an awesome glaze.

wrap tightly in foil and bake in oven or on Barbeque grill.

Halibut, place halibut filet on sheet of foil, season with Johnny's season salt and spread mayonnaise about 1/2 inch thick on top of filet, top this with slices of red onion, wrap tightly in foil and bake the same way as the salmon. This is like baked in homemade tartar sauce.

About 350 degrees for about 40 min, give or take, depending on how well done you like your fish, don't over cook or it will be dry.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

We used this at the restaurant I worked in Healy. It's just a sauce to put on your salmon.

Melt a stick of butter. Get it hot, but do NOT burn it.
Add a cup (or two) of brown sugar. Let it all melt. Again, do NOT burn it.
Add a cup of lemon juice. When you do this, the sauce will flash and the brown sugar will liquify and will not settle out.
Add some dill.
drizzle this on your grilled salmon, and allow your salivary glands to experience heaven.

(you'll know if you burn the butter. It won't taste great. You'll also know if you don't have it hot enough because when you add the lemon juice your brown sugar will still crystalize out)


Tasty, tasty.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I did this on my salmon from Strawberry last week - 

Fillet the fish, then lay the fillets on tin foil. 

Sprinkle some seasoning salt on the fillets, pretty liberally. You can go heavy on this stuff.

Next, add some Italian Seasoning. Make sure you use plenty, but don't cover the fish. 

Then, some garlic salt. Just a light sprinkling, it's pretty strong.

Then, add either chopped onions or onion salt, once again just enough to give the fish flavor without drowning out the other seasonings. Wrap the tin foil up, stick the fish on the grill, and you'll be a happy man. This is my go-to for fish, I think it tastes great.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Our favorite salmon recipe is this:
Blend 1 medium onion 1/2 cup olive oil, 1 cup soy sauce, 1 jalapeño seeds included (if you're not into heat seed it) 1/4 cup brown sugar, and 1/4 cup whole grain mustard. Cover fish and let sit at room temp minimum 30 mins up to 6 hours and grill medium rare.


----------

